# Drucker für max. 100€



## Dellio (1. Juni 2014)

*Drucker für max. 100€*

servus.. ich suche nen drucker mit farbe + scanner. mehr wie 100€ will ich nicht ausgeben und wir drucken farbige blätte, keine fotos. würde mal sagen ca 10-15 blätter im monat werden gedruckt. preis-leistung stimmen und nicht zu teuer was farbpatronen angeht.


----------



## Panagianus (1. Juni 2014)

Canon pixma mg 5450


----------



## Gast20180803 (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: Drucker für max. 100€*

jo der Canon pixma hat ein gutes preis-leistungsverhältniss , würde ich auch empfehlen da die Patronen im nachkauf auch nicht dermaßen teuer


----------



## Dellio (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: Drucker für max. 100€*

gibt es n unterschied zu dem 6450? den gäbe es beim conrad sonst find ich nur im internet was


edit.. ich hab nen laden gefunden für den 5450. kostet leider 145€ aber wird gekauft.. danke


----------



## Dellio (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: Drucker für max. 100€*

ich muss nochmal fragen.. gibt es ne alternative zum Canon pixma mg 5450??


----------



## 0madmexx0 (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: Drucker für max. 100€*

Wenn es dir nur um 0815 Druck geht für Schule & Co tut es imho auch ein Drucker im Preisbereich von 60-70€

Ich habe den erst vor 3-4 Monaten bei Hofer/Aldi gekauft für 50€ im Abverkauf: MG3550 und bin bisher zufrieden, hat für einen Multifunktionsdrucker recht kompakte Abmessungen.

Kosten für Tinte halten sich auch im Rahmen Schwarz ~10€, Farbe ~15€


----------



## hebo89 (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Drucker für max. 100€*

Ich habe mir diesen Drucker geholt: HP Deskjet 2540.
AirPrint geht, WLAN geht, beidseitiger Druck geht NICHT. Die Einrichtung und das Einbinden ins WLAN geht nur über den Rechner.
Ansonsten gibts bei dem Preis nix zu meckern! Druck und Scan via WLAN habe ich unter folgenden Betriebssystem erfolgreich zum Laufen gebracht: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS, Windows 7, OS X 10.9


----------



## Dellio (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Drucker für max. 100€*

also ich muss rechnungen drucken und die sollen farbig sein.. WLAN wäre von vorteil und duplex brauch ich ned. wichtig sind mir halt kosten/nutzen. hab mal was gelesen dass manche geräte sehr häufig spühlen und dann viel tinte für nix verballert wird.. 

und scannen muss er halt noch..


----------



## Negev (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Drucker für max. 100€*



Dellio schrieb:


> würde mal sagen ca 10-15 blätter im monat werden gedruckt.


 
Was man schnell vergisst, bei so einem niedrigen Druckaufkommen - kann dann schonmal die Tinte eindrocknen. 

Es ist Paradox aber hier würde sich auch ein Laserdrucker anbieten.

Ich drucke auch ähnlich selten und ich hatte immer Probleme mit meinen Tintenstrahldruckern (Tinte/Druckköpfe eigedrocknet). 
Mit meinem Brother HL 4150CDN bin ich wunschlos glücklich und komme günstiger weg als wenn ich ständig überteuerte Tinte kauf.

Edit: 
Gibt ja auch Farblaserdrucker die in den Anschaffungskosten günstiger sind: Laserdrucker mit Typ: Farblaser Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Der schaut auf den ersten Blick gut aus: OKI C301dn, Farblaser Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Dellio (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Drucker für max. 100€*

hatte bisher nen samsung laser schwarz drucker und der hat lange gehalten... wo liegt denn der unterschied von farblaser zu tintenstrahl?

problem ist noch dass ich nen scanner brauche.. wenn ich jetz den auch noch kaufen muss übersteigt es das budget..


----------



## Negev (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Drucker für max. 100€*

Beim Laserdrucker kann wie gesagt nix eintrocknen.
Beim Tintenstrahldrucker eben schon. Zusätzlich kommt hinzu, dass beim Einschalten immer etwas Tinte verbraucht wird (in der Aufwärmphase reinigt der Drucker die Druckköpfe). 
Wenn man den Drucker also einschaltet um ein Blatt rauszulassen, auch wenn es nur s/w ist, verbraucht der Drucker Tinte (auch die Farbige). Das Summiert sich und ist nicht wirklich effizient. 
Also ich hatte nur Scherereien mit meinen Druckern. Mir ist dann schon oft passiert, dass ich dringend was drucken musste und auf einmal streigte der Drucker weil irgendwas vertrocknet oder verbraucht war.
Da ist mein Laserdrucker stressfreier und zuverlässiger.


----------



## Jimini (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Drucker für max. 100€*

Wenn Farbdruck zwingende Voraussetzung ist, sind (Farb-)Laserdrucker bei diesem Budget schonmal raus. Selbst wenn man das Budget aufstockt - der Mehrpreis bei der Erstanschaffung lohnt sich einfach nicht bei so einem geringen Druckaufkommen. 

Hier sind ein paar Drucker, welche Farbdruck beherrschen sowie einen Scanner und WLAN mitbringen:
Multifunktionsgeräte mit Typ: Tinte, Papierformat: A4, Anschlüsse: WLAN Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Zunächst würde ich an deiner Stelle schauen, welche von denen Patronen von Drittherstellern akzeptieren - bei Billigdruckern muss man immer möglichst genau kalkulieren, ob sich die Ersparnis lohnt, da der Tintenverbrauch oftmals hoch ist und die Tintenpatronen teuer sind.
Ich würde also
- kalkulieren, wie viele Seiten pro Jahr gedruckt werden sollen
- davon ausgehend ausrechnen, was das reine Drucken pro Jahr kostet (bei Ersatzpatronen ist in der Regel die Kapazität angegeben)
- davon wiederum ausgehend einen Drucker aus obiger Liste aussuchen (Tests finden sich zu fast jedem Modell online).

MfG Jimini


----------

